# Passing network to wheel user



## sagaracharya (Apr 9, 2020)

I have added anonymous as a wheel group user and I've used internet till date by using "dhclient ue1"

For it, I use "su" command and become root. But only with su can I access internet. I want to pass the network to the user anonymous.
I cannot use dhclient ue1 as anonymous

I want to prevent using internet as root and use internet in firefox. Please help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

You don't "pass the network" to a user. If the machine has network access, _any_ user can use that network. 

Just add this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_ue1="DHCP"
```
Then it will be automatically started when the machine boots.


----------



## sagaracharya (Apr 10, 2020)

Sir dice, thank you. It did work. Firefox doesn't have internet but pkg search works, so there is network. 
I use mobile tethering so at bootup ue1 doesn't exist. I did my usual routine with su and dhclient ue1 and then when I came back to anonymous, net is available.

What did we do here exactly? It seems network was earlier just upto su anonymous and now it is available for all! Did we configure DHCP for all users?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

sagaracharya said:


> Did we configure DHCP for all users?


No, as I said, you don't configure the network for users, you configure the network on the OS. The user is irrelevant. Only root is able to _configure_ the network, that's why you have to run dhclient(8) as root. Once the OS has a working network all users and process can use it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The user is irrelevant.


How do they manage to type on a keyboard? Don't elephants have big fingers and toes?


----------

